# Pumpkin Soap 2



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 3, 2007)

My version of Pumpkin Soap made with real pumpkin and goat milk!
I made this for the swap.  Not nearly as nice or fancy topping as Irena's, but it smells and feels great in the shower!  







Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 3, 2007)

Terrific soap! Your pictures are so nice!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pepper, my wife takes all the photos around here.  She has a knack for designing backdrops.  I can't do anything except make soaps, lotions and TOG Molds!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

COOL BEANS PAUL! (clapping)


----------



## Bret (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Paul!!!  That soap tastes really good.  Made a pie with it!!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAH  ok I think I am going thru Nicotine withdrawl!!!!!!  I am way too goofy!!!

3 weeks and counting!!!!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yummy, Paul!!!

I agree, you guys make such great & professional looking pics!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Oh Paul!!!  That soap tastes really good.  Made a pie with it!!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAH  ok I think I am going thru Nicotine withdrawl!!!!!!  I am way too goofy!!!
> 
> 3 weeks and counting!!!!!!



No way, you quit too? Me too! 8) I'm on my 5 weeks mark now and counting!  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 29, 2007)

Good job Val!  It is week #11 for me now!!!  YEAH!!!!

I gave up one addiciton for another, I can't stop makin soap.  Good thing x-mas is coming, I am clearing out my stock.  Giving them away as presents!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 29, 2007)

Way to go ladies!  Congratulations to the both of you guys!  That pumpkin soap was a favorite of mine and Tab's hubby.  I still have a few bars left in stock.  We sold several in Phyllis' etsy site.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

7 years for me, I still smoke once in a blue moon in a dream-LOL.


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 30, 2007)

omgosh how beautiful!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 3, 2007)

I just adore the soap color! Love that you made part of it lighter than the other.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks again Woodi!  I have a few of these left in both veggie and AF recipes.  Do ya want one? 8)


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

it looks good enough to eat!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 16, 2007)

I love your pumpkin soap! I made one handmilled but a customer said it smelled like cola which she still happened to like anyway LOL I won't be making that scent again.


----------

